# Elmers glue as fake blood



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

The problem is the PVC, almost anything is going to peel off. PVA glue like elmers definitely will just pop off. Acrylic paint, especially if you mix in a little gloss medium should work but you'd have to figure out the color you want and mix it yourself. It might still peel eventually if you don't sandpaper the area you are painting though. My favorite paint brand for this is a leather paint that also works on vinyl called Angelus. Tandy leather sometimes carries it or you can order online but any good quality acrylic paint should do.


----------

